# Fujifilm Considers Entering Medium Format Market



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

```
In an interview with the <a href="http://www.bjp-online.com/2016/01/fuji-x-pro2-interview-takashi-ueno/" target="_blank">British Journal of Photography</a>, Fujifilm product manager Takashi Ueno admits the company is researching the viability of entering the medium format market.</p>
<blockquote><p>At the moment Fuji is not planning to launch a medium format camera, but we are conducting research and testing sensors in this area. We have a good history in the medium format market, and I think we would be successful again. We have the technology to make a very modern and high quality camera, but right now we are only investigating.</p></blockquote>
<p>The “affordable” medium format space is currently only represented by Pentax, but there has been rumors over the years that both Sony and Fujifilm could become players in the market. Sony already is by providing image sensors to the likes of Pentax.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 18, 2016)

Seems like they are overshooting the mark jumping all the way to medium format. Why not give us a full frame body?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds a great step, niche market, perhaps room for two models, a hipster fixed lens model and a mirrorless body with a trio of lenses would do the trick, retain comparability with a major medium format lens manufacturer, keep the prices below £1500 for the bodies and people will lap the product up.


----------



## David Littleboy (Jan 19, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Seems like they are overshooting the mark jumping all the way to medium format. Why not give us a full frame body?



Fujifilm never did much with 35mm. A panoramic camera (TX-1, aka X-Pan), some consumer stuff. It's just not their thing.

But they've always been big in medium format. And still are, I suspect. I'm pretty sure that, like the X-Pan, Fuji manufactures the current Hasselblad MF digital bodies and lenses. Given the familiar resemblance between the GX645AF and the 'blad cameras, it's sort of obvious.

http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Fujifilm_GX645AF


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 19, 2016)

Now imagine if the can come out with a digital x-pan,,,two aps-c sensors side by side...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2016)

They have the lenses, and a great history in MF. Not so much in FF. However, I'm doubting that they will find much in the way of MF sales. Low sales volume is a big part of why MF is so expensive.


----------

